# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Dual Monitor Issue



## Nissl (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm running a win 7 home premium sp1 Dell computer with an ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 graphics card. I set up my video card's vga output to a 2 Port Wall Mount VGA Video Splitter | Wallmount Series | StarTech.com vga splitter and put a male to male from the splitter to each of my 20 inch monitors. I have all drivers installed and have catalyst control center. 

When I turn on the computer, I have duplicate screens, however catalyst control center only recognizes my first one. When I try to manually adjust the dual capabilities using screen resolution, I am able to turn on dual monitors, however both of my monitors act as one! So I can make a non-existing screen as my main screen and then spend 5 minutes alt-tabbing to get my browser to show up. (This may or may not have just occurred). 

How can I fix this so that my screen is extended to both monitors? Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Dual Monitor Issue*

You can't. The answer is in the hardware you are using. 

A "video splitter" takes a single input and sends that output to multiple screens. 

Thus everything is apparently working properly, just not the way you intended.


----------



## Nissl (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Dual Monitor Issue*

So if I wanted to use my monitors separately I would have to use a dvi cable to the one and a vga to another?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Dual Monitor Issue*



Nissl said:


> So if I wanted to use my monitors separately I would have to use a dvi cable to the one and a vga to another?


Yes thats correct.


----------



## Nissl (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Dual Monitor Issue*

I got it to work now, thanks a lot for the info guys


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Dual Monitor Issue*

good to hear.


----------

